# Garden Ghosty



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Got myself some welding glass to play about with, I want to try some soft water shots.

Just toying about, taking a shot of the garden


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Explaination please? ?


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

What would you like explaining


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

you were behind a window


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nope.

30 sec exposure, I stood in front of the camera for about 8 of the 30 secs.


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

You are 8ft tall?


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

No, the camera was set very low.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

cool thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Cool mate, i have shades 9, 10, 11 & 12 but ive only used the 9 as even that is about 12 stops! Adobe Camera RAW is great for correcting the green cast in a flash!
Phil


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Cool mate, i have shades 9, 10, 11 & 12 but ive only used the 9 as even that is about 12 stops! Adobe Camera RAW is great for correcting the green cast in a flash!
Phil


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice experiment.
Seen some try the welding mask glass before as stated just need to remove the cast you can get.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

The custom set WB on my camera seems to be doing a good job of getting rid of the green colour cast.

My glass is shade 10 and the 30 second exposure is maybe still a little under exposed, I'm sure I saw some round pieces on ebay that were grade 6, might give that a spin.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

pooma said:


> The custom set WB on my camera seems to be doing a good job of getting rid of the green colour cast.
> 
> My glass is shade 10 and the 30 second exposure is maybe still a little under exposed, I'm sure I saw some round pieces on ebay that were grade 6, might give that a spin.


The smaller pieces are for oxy-acetylene burning. I got some from work but theyre just too small to fit in my lens. I got my pre set wb to work but then when i went out to shoot at the beach it wouldnt work. I bet shade 10 is 14 stops.


----------

